# steering squeal !!



## westferrychip (Aug 17, 2008)

I have just purchased a 1994 Topaz. when cold I get a squeal it seems to be when I am turning the steering wheel and as I am pulling away it seems worst, it usually goes by the time I have done a few miles. Does anybody know what this could be, or has anyone had the same. My thoughts are that it is the power steering pump belt! or the thrust bearing on the clutch. I would really appreciate any input to this problem.

Thanks in advance from a confused Topaz owner.
Westferrychip 8O


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Power steering pump belt needs tightening, not a big job.

Peter


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Could also be your fan belt.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Does sound like your belts are loose. Once the charge is put back into the battery after starting up, there is not the amount of load on the alternator, so it stops slipping. Get the belts checked


----------

